# I & D Lumbar spine



## dhunter (Oct 8, 2010)

I need help coding this op report please. 
This patient had bilateral laminectomies on 8/16/2010, then had an I & D on 9/1 and that was coded with the 22015-78. Now she is back for another I & D  of 4 centimeter wound with delayed primary closure.

Procedure: I & D of 4 centimeter wound with delayed primary closure

Op report states: The back was then prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. Using the pulse lavage, the wound was irrigated with normal saline. The wound debrided of marginal tissue. The wound was pink and viable with healthy tissue throughout the wound. The wound was irrigated with 3 liters of normal saline pulse lavage with bacitracin and guarter strength iodine. The wound was then closed in layers, a dry sterlie dressing applied and the patient transferred to the recovery room in stable condition.


----------

